# Boss Monster ...over $200K and ending today!



## Gianni_the_Mystic (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright, ENWorld. I have four reasons you should check out *Boss Monster*:

1. It's the creation of a longtime member of this forum.
2. It's Hellcow-approved.
3. It just became the #1 funded card game project of all time on Kickstarter.
4. It might have just a couple of references that the average ENWorlder will enjoy:








Full disclosure: I posted this once before, but it was on a day when the site went down and, being yet another Kickstarter project posted in this thread, it fell quickly off the front page.

At this point, we're past the point of begging for money and just want to let people know there are only a few hours left to get it for $20 (including shipping) or to pledge a bit more and get tons of Kickstarter-exclusive extras.

If any of this sounds intriguing, and you're in the market for a fast-paced, non-collectible card game that lets you kill adventurers while screwing over your fellow boss monsters, give it a look!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brotherwise/boss-monster-the-dungeon-building-card-game


----------

